# I had to do it!!



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That first pic is about the cutest thing I've ever seen (even if it's a Giants jersey)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope the Giants organization doesn't see that picture or Cadence will be their new head cheerleader! Fantastic pictures. She looks like a professional model. Most pups don't look any where near as happy when dressed up like that.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL...the first thing I thought before posting was...." Oh boy!... I know I am gonna hear about the GIANTS! LOL" Of course, mainly from the Eagles and Cowboys fans!! LMAO!!! Its ok though!!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Awwee....what a cute fuzzy face! Very happy smile she has 

The symmetrical features of her head/face remind of Goldie's when she was a puppy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Send those pictures to the Giants and you might get season tickets but only if Cadence comes to do her part cheering. Those are about the cutest pictures I have ever seen.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

She is beyond adorable!!!


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## Anniebananee (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh Tina, if I already didn't think Cadence was one of the cutest puppies ever, this has sealed the deal! YEAH GIANTS!!!!!! Looks like Cadence will be one of our lucky charms next year!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Anniebananee.... YAY!! Another Giants fan!! Cadence IS gonna be our cheerleader!! LOL 

Thanks everyone! I thought these pics were cute...but I didn't know if I was just head over heels for my Cadence! LOL Thanks guys!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Ha, very happy puppy you have there!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

luvmydog2 said:


> LOL...the first thing I thought before posting was...." Oh boy!... I know I am gonna hear about the GIANTS! LOL" Of course, mainly from the Eagles and Cowboys fans!! LMAO!!! Its ok though!!


Oh come on, you live in Delaware and are a Giant fan.....LOL :wave:

Don't you think Cadence would look better in Eagles Green....


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awww she is adorable, great pictures!


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

such a cutie...


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Great picture. She's a cutie and a natural for the camera.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

As much as I do NOT like the Giants, how could one NOT love those pics???

SOO adorable!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Cadence is just "drop dead gorgeous!!!" I think she is the most beautiful pup I've ever seen! Yep, Cadence, you would make the Giants proud! Those photos are FANTASTIC!

~Jackie


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL.... Thanks everyone! Oh! and thanks for not holding the "GIANTS" against her...she kinda had no choice in the matter!! LMAO!!!


Robs GR...... HAHAHAHA!!! LOL Green is one of my favorite colors...but NOT WHEN ITS EAGLES GREEN!!! LOL


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

What a happy puppy  Cute pictures!


----------



## Molly&Me (Feb 2, 2009)

luvmydog2 said:


> I thought these pics were cute...but I didn't know if I was just head over heels for my Cadence!


Isn't that part of the purpose of this forum? So all of us who are head over heels over our dogs can share/brag/show off our pups to others who are just as head over heels of theirs?

She is so adorable and good for sitting there. You really should send them in to the Giants.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith approves - 










and, she wishes to teach you how to watch - 

sitting attentively with daddy - 











celebrating - 










being consoled - 












and, actually, her jersey is too small on her now - PM me your address, i'll send it down to you. we're going to have to get her her own human jersey.


----------



## jendmb (Jan 13, 2008)

how cute she looks!!! I can't beleive you got her to sit like that for so many shots.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL those were great  love the 1st one!!!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

GO Faith..... Go Faith!! 

I love it!! Another GIANTS fan!! LOL:woot2:


----------



## Chuck's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

They are great pics.

But I can't hold back , I bleed green.
*GO EAGLES !!!!!!!!!!
*
As the title says ---- I had to do it *
*


----------



## caddis (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful. I can't get Shelby to wear anything. Maybe I'll have to try a Jet's No. 4 jersey


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Chucks dad..... LOL...its ok! I won't hold it against you!! LMAO!! 

Caddis..... Shelby might wear a Giants Jersey!! LOL


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

I LOVE it!


----------



## DCGolden (Jan 7, 2009)

Adorable! What else can I say? You should submit them in some type of contest or something! Too cute!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy cow!! That is about the cutest puppy I have ever seen!! She is so sweet and what a personality!! I just can't stop smiling!


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, how adorable even if I am not a giants fan.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cadence says....... Thank you everybody!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

omg! Adorable pictures!  Really cute pup!


----------

